# Connecting 1080p 3D tv and a non 3d to same AVR



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm hoping I picked the right section to post this in...

I have a vision for my finished basement area that includes being able to mirror whatever is being displayed on the large TV in my movie area on the small TV over the bar. 

First question: will using a splitter and a HDMI over Cat5 convertor connected to the AVR's HDMI out allow me to do this IF the TVs are not of equal spec? The TV in the movie area is a Mitsubishi 73" 3D 1080p display, the small bar TV is a 19" Vizio LED that does not do 3d and I think I'd listed only at 720 (even though it accepts a 1080p signal from my PC?). I understand that over HDMI the display device "tells" the signal device what it is capable of displaying - so am I setting myself up to be unable to watch full 1080p on the big TV if both are hooked up? Obviously when watching 3D the Vizio would be off...

Secondly: if it is going to be possible - is HDMI to cat5 the most cost effective way to go? I'm looking at a pretty long run of cable - probably would need at least a 60-70' cable (my computer isn't hooked up so I can't measure it on my floor plan).

In this diagram we're talking about going from the shelves in the bottom left section to the sump closet in the upper right corner:









Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't comment on the compatibility of two different sets on the same source (using a splitter) but as to using HDMI over CAT once you leave your splitter, I believe that should work fine.

I would however, suggest you use _CAT 6_ and use _shielded_ CAT (STP) for your runs. I have an HDMI over CAT system from Monoprice, running at 70 feet, and it works great. Using unshielded CAT is asking for trouble in this particular case.


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

RBTO said:


> I can't comment on the compatibility of two different sets on the same source (using a splitter) but as to using HDMI over CAT once you leave your splitter, I believe that should work fine.
> 
> I would however, suggest you use CAT 6 and use shielded CAT (STP) for your runs. I have an HDMI over CAT system from Monoprice, running at 70 feet, and it works great. Using unshielded CAT is asking for trouble in this particular case.


Thank you for the info!
It seems like the most cost effective way to get the signal there... I think...


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

You're very welcome. CAT is more cost effective than HDMI cable and you can cut it to the length you desire (replacing an end which requires a tool), and snake it through smaller holes than an HDMI cable will fit through. Although you can get HDMI to work over long distances with boosters, it's not as adept as CAT for that purpose.


----------

